# The Fat Guy that Sweats



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

He made me laugh today. He's a sort of chubby fella, of Iranian decent who practices the same trade I do, for a living, has enough of an accent in his lingo to be a dead give away……..immigrant. he made me laugh because his face said he was worried.

He made me laugh today, a short thin man with a bad cough, another dead give away, chinese accent to the 10 out of 10, definite immigrant, right from Hong Kong.

The fat guy from Iran is funny and his English is well spoken, the short thin man from Hong Kong is funny, both, like me, struggling to make a living at the craft. The chinese guy's name is "Tom" and Iranian's name is "Mike"…….ya sure, but both know, their real name would take weeks to learn how to say it right so they opt for North American "normal" names and I must say that makes my life better : )) 4 sure, especially if they know their craft.

Tom, is an exceptionally brilliant man, and certainly a master at his craft and surprisingly or not, the man doesn't even have to know how to speak the language as at 60 yers young with a nasty cough, he not only mastered how to fillet a cooked fish with tongue, he can make just about anything, with virtually nothing. He is one very smart old man and today he made me laugh for the first time, as they both invited me up for a smoke in a special spot, only Tom knew.

To keep things in perspective, the place I am working at, isn't concerned about money, thats for sure. The budget is flippen huge. In fact,……there is no budget, there is no concern for money, its like they own the vault. I've seen or at least I thought I saw………"high end" but this just too much fun, …………which is nothing more then "flipping a coin", it's constant pressure and from watching the never ending exudus of wanna be tradesmen is unreal, not only in volume, but the caliber of guys that get cut………….I thought they were pretty good, and apparently the GC didnt, so woodworkers get fired at like your at at a turkey shoot and your the turkey and thats why I like the persian guy, and "Tom" the machine.

Heritage home sold for so many millions and millions of dollars, then they took the big ass old ********************ty home, and because it was designated "Heritage" the rich bastard had to deal with "you are not ripping this down, you are fixing it"…………..and "Holy Smoke"……..the budget was thrown right out the window. ……..and a lot of people get fired, lots and lots of people get fired. I find that both intimidating and challenging and as I have discovered, so do Tom and Mike.

Tom has been working on this home for 3 years now, and he is one very skilled man. I cannot imagine the amount of men, he has seen come and go. Its still a big ass project 4 sure. It's &%$#ing unreal. I would take pics but it's not "my" jobsite so I cant, wont, refuse to take pics. ………..sorry ; (

The magnitude of the responsibility, the experience needed to pull it off, the combinations and permutations of what can go wrong and do, the "finite" point of memory you retain in time, to pull this together, make me bow to my boss. ………….and that why the fat guy made me laugh, and Tom has a secret hiding spot, where he used to nap on lunch and what a cool spot, and incredible multimillion dollar view and for the first time, ……..today, he let me know, we are the same.

The "paper test" is this, or you WILL be fired.

you take a wall, framed back in 1890, you add wind, rain, and age, ……..it will NOT be straight or square to that which surrounds it. All scribes, no matter what the distance, the length they are, will not be allowed to have a piece of paper, slipped through the gap, between the wall, floor, and the scribe, the kick, the floor trim, there is ZERO room for error. I have a feeling about it. The nervous look on Mike's face, the serious and determined look on Toms face, the 4 floor elevator and its millwork program, the library, the vault and the wine room, the fat guy that loves to laugh and sweats like a pig…………

i love my job

the "paper test"

the fat guy actually failed the test, was sweating like a mad banji, but I think Tom recognized his ability and spoke to the boss, and the fat guy doesn't sweat as much so I hoping that Tom is starting to open up, the Persian is awesome and my job couldn't get better. 2 fkg dudes from different continents get to decide my fate is so the news of the day and what really is weird, is that people think this is new ?

meanwhile

its the same ********************

I'm guessing ?

4 floors in the elevator

anyone who is chinese knows this is impossible ?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

1 2 3 5

4 removed if u r chinese

just like the white guys tale out 13, the chinese dont use 4's, elevators go 12357891011121315161718192021222325……….no "4"s

I love Tom and no offence to the chinese but why do white guys tale out one number being 13 and chinese guys pick on 4s and any combination with it ?

I find it all rather intriguing

weird ?

the elevator went to the 4th floor…………I was soooo happy


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

number 13 is considered bad luck because that was the date (Friday 13) when the knights Templar were killed by order of the Pope. Why the Chinese use number 4? beats me, must be a feng shui thing..


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Interesting story - sounds like it will be memorable. Thanks for sharing


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

seems their history is much longer then ours

perhaps they have learned something we have long forgotten

"teach your children to live within their means"……….


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

The chinese are smart, way smarter for no more reason then having to have lived within their means.

our selfish ways, our eternal recession will never end until we teach our children to live within their means.

They are hungrier and they are as kind as your neighbour

You take the most skilled, most common sense, the passionate white guy, mexican guy, german guy, english guy, make no mistake, the days of job security are so far gone its not funny so sharpen your pen/pencil, the days of remaining in "stupid world" are over and those with money know it

There isnt way in Gods so very green earth, that your little bum ******************** town is going to compete, unless "you" have learned to live "WELL" below your means or they are going to eat……….you alive

I have a skill, most dont, I've had a talent for BS, I have hands and eyes that see.

You young dumb ass dick heads that think you know, might wanna see what I see.

I think you have no idea how hard, you even staying employed, will become increasingly more difficult as more and more and more people, who have far less then you could possibly imagine, and finally get the chance to show what they know, and your so called "career" is over. I fear it, not so for me, as I have spent 10s of thousands of hours to know so little that I have been meeting men who spent more then me.

I warn you.

I am at the end of my rainbow so these words go to those lazy ********************s who think they know

u r maybe 2 %

maybe 2% of the whites who think their ******************** doesn't stink

you might know 2 % of what I know because your white ass has sought out 1 % of what you think this world owes you, and from that 1% u take……..u will be angry

what you forget, is that .1 % is exactly that, of little consequence in a world where 99.9 %


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

want your job

and make no mistake

they will take it if they can

the sooner you learn, the less pain you children will fear
I heard the GC today, say for the first time. " So nice to have trades that know what they are doing"…………..and I'm the only white guy ???

you think your little village is safe ?

its about time the white ass had wake up call

work

long hours

ask for less

do more

sleep less

except less

smile more

think more

hug more

4give more

love more


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

and for "Gods Sake"

stop getting fatter


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry if u r already fat

i know its not your fault

the skinny chinese fella is gonna skin the fat off you, whether you like it or not…….********************ty mess 4 sure

i feel so sorry for you dumb asses who think you know you so much


----------

